# RIP Oscar (the grouch)



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Grouchy little fish but much loved. Not sure how he died, one minute, happily making a bubble nest, next minute - dead...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about Oscar.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm so sorry.  the same thing happened to Riley, one day he was healthy, the next day he died. maybe from old age. but at least he had a nice home and a nice owner!


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the wishes. I'm looking at getting a new betta male, although he won't replace Oscar. Oscar was a veil tail, does the care of crown tails, HM, vary at all?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

No, they all require the same care. Hm's might require cleaner water to keep their fins in pristine condition, but if you aren't showing them I don't think it matters. I'm sorry about Oscar


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Oscar!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry bout Oscar 

HMs are a little more tempermental but in general just the same with care.


----------

